# Tim Silva maybe good stepping stone before new fighters hit Fader



## Big Chief (Jan 20, 2009)

I know Tims last few fights were terrible and Fedor made short work of him but do you think he would be a good guy to have as a stepping stone before the new talent gets a crack at Fedor.I like watching Tim fight but i dont think he will be a contender any more but a good gste keeper plus put a familar face in the ever growing strike force roster.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Tim Sylvia sucks, he was the champ when the UFC HW div was weak. He got k/o by like a 56 yr old Mercer.....stepping stone yeah, but not a big "step".....

Fedor....


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Tim Sylvia sucks, he was the champ when the UFC HW div was weak. He got k/o by like a 56 yr old Mercer.....stepping stone yeah, but not a big "step".....
> 
> Fedor....



I dunno... besides Mercer, Tim's only been beaten by Nog, Couture, Fedor, Arlovski, and Mir. That's not really so bad, especially since a Mir rematch could really go either way.

He did destroy Ricco, Rothwell, Arlovski, Monson, Vera, Sims... I dunno, he really was never terrible. Like Serra, he just gets a really terrible rap.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> I dunno... besides Mercer, Tim's only been beaten by Nog, Couture, Fedor, Arlovski, and Mir. That's not really so bad, especially since a Mir rematch could really go either way.
> 
> He did destroy *Ricco*, *Rothwell*, Arlovski, *Monson*, Vera, *Sims*... I dunno, he really was never terrible. Like Serra, he just gets a really terrible rap.


 
Monson never had a shot he was too short and stocky but he is def a good guy I remembers the fight Monson was on his back and Tim is so tall Monson couldnt do anything from the bottom...really Tim's size imo had alot to do with that win....

Ricco...child please...LOL. Sims and Rothwell.....again child please!!!

He has been beaten by guys that have skillsets and gameplans and when he fought Vera, Vera was on that wierd decline from really exciting HW to LHW and didnt perform the way he once had...

I think Tim is a douche he called Fedor a big *****, told Randy he isnt just gonna come and take his belt and again....got K/O'd by Mercer....

Thats why people dislike him...hell his old camp dissed him while he was still there....Matt Hughes did it when they were at Militich.....

To each his own I think he is a toolbox.....:thumbsup: Some of all those victories are against no names....


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

guys i but if nowt else mercer had tonns of refined punching power with the ability to get a clean shot.

Ive been an admirer of timmy ever since he beat monson with an excellent gameplan.

He's hardly a stepping stone, he's just made some bad career choices ie fighting fedor. As for calling fedor a little shit i think he just wanted to say damn for a little dude he carrys one hell of a reputation...reminds me of that scene from brave heart



> William Wallace: Sons of Scotland! I am William Wallace.
> Young Soldier: William Wallace is seven feet tall!
> William Wallace: Yes, I've heard. Kills men by the hundreds. And if HE were here, he'd consume the English with fireballs from his eyes, and bolts of lightning from his arse.
> [Scottish army laughs]


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Monson never had a shot he was too short and stocky but he is def a good guy I remembers the fight Monson was on his back and Tim is so tall Monson couldnt do anything from the bottom...really Tim's size imo had alot to do with that win....
> 
> Ricco...child please...LOL. Sims and Rothwell.....again child please!!!
> 
> ...




Yeah I agree he's a dbag, and I loved watching him get schooled by Randy. But the guy isn't really that bad. 

Plus he makes up a very important part of this MMath equation!

Kimbo > Mercer > Sylvia > Vera > Mir > Lesnar!


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

i cant believe tim hasn't been inducted to the ufc hall of fame yet, whens that gonna happen?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Monson never had a shot he was too short and stocky but he is def a good guy I remembers the fight Monson was on his back and Tim is so tall Monson couldnt do anything from the bottom...really Tim's size imo had alot to do with that win....
> 
> Ricco...child please...LOL. Sims and Rothwell.....again child please!!!
> 
> ...


 I think you discredit Timmy to much, I agree his size won him the Monson fight but that is still imressive because size alone did not save his ass, and to discredit his win over Ricco? Timmy did not beat a washed up crazy weight, drug problem Ricco, Timmy beat Ricco the absolute monster Rodriguez the guy who was a monster, Ricco was expected to hold that belt a long time and while Sylvia was considered the top contender he was basically given no chance of winning, he beat a Ricco that had just ran through, Couture, Monson, Arlovski and Paul Buentello. That is the single biggest win of Sylvia's career IMO and one nobody should discredit.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I think you discredit Timmy to much, I agree his size won him the Monson fight but that is still impressive because size alone did not save his ass, and to discredit his win over Ricco? Timmy did not beat a washed up crazy weight, drug problem Ricco, Timmy beat Ricco the absolute monster Rodriguez the guy who was a monster, Ricco was expected to hold that belt a long time and while Sylvia was considered the top contender he was basically given no chance of winning, he beat a Ricco that had just ran through, Couture, Monson, Arlovski and Paul Buentello. That is the single biggest win of Sylvia's career IMO and one nobody should discredit.


 
I hear you and his name isnt mentioned for no reason but I dont think the guy has a real skill set. He's goofy, and honestly I think he is someone who has rested on his laurals....I mean slipping to the point where you get K/O'd by Mercer....

I know the Ricco you are talking about and I just think that Timmy really should have won his belt from AA why??? Cuz the dude has he reach of a tree branch and never shouldn't have beaten AA....

Yeah I guess I'm reaching but at the end of the day he is a simple man that Randy Couture looked at....gameplanned and destroyed...and Timmy has been on the slip ever since....

Meanwhile Randy just fought Brock and NOG, regardless of loss, two fights Timmy will never see cuz he took his 800k to lose to Fedor and ran to Affliction....

Just never thought he was a true Mixed Martial Artist...:dunno:


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i missed the fight between Tim Silva(related to anderson?) and Fader (Baders evil twin??) who won? ;P

Seriously tho, Big Tim sucks, it was a joke he was ranked high when he fought Fedor but he is from an era of very boring one dimensional HWs, unfortuantely for him that era has ended and i dont see him competing with any top HW.

I know you really like AA Coldcall, but who has he beaten that has you so impressed? Why was he ranked so high?? Beating B level guys after Timmy tooled him (2x and u diss Timmy to no end) deserves top 5 credit?? Ppl need to realize he has always been all hype, his hands arent even that great and if he goes to box he will get KO'd some more.

It kind of sucks, the HW division is evovling so fast guys who were considered top fighters a few years ago cant hang with the new guys... makes it hard to really rank ppl, i mean how do you lose to Timmy x2 then beat, Jake O'Brian, Werdum, Rothwell and big country and get ranked in the top 5?? None of those guys were ranked in the top 10 nevermind 5, it seems alot of these rankings are skcewed, Cain beats Kongo then Rothwell, no top 10?? If he adds Big Country would he be top 10?? Its just so difficult and so BS the way the rankings are done, esp with so many guys going around in circles losing to each other and different ppl.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

alizio said:


> i missed the fight between Tim Silva(related to anderson?) and Fader (Baders evil twin??) who won? ;P
> 
> Seriously tho, Big Tim sucks, it was a joke he was ranked high when he fought Fedor but he is from an era of very boring one dimensional HWs, unfortuantely for him that era has ended and i dont see him competing with any top HW.
> 
> ...


 
FTR AA beat Timmy as well. But thats not the point, the guy has been so close to his dream, which, imo is to beat fedor, this last time especially he was devestated....

I like him his boxing and stand up are great he has one fundamental problem, and its not that he is old or cant hang or that these new guys are coming. Its that he doesnt keep his hands up to protect his chin, I would submit his chin is as good as most guys but he leaves it wise open....

As far as all the new talent...they need and needed HW's for a long time in MMA ther arent that many in the UFC, some went to Affliction for the $ (Tim) but mainly there the division wasnt stacked so now there is a influx of new fighters...that does not diminsih the skills of the old....POINT and CASE Fedor vs, Rogers and we all know you were goin for Rogers....

The game is evolving, but dont think the bad boys from the beginning dont know how to adapt....:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

alizio said:


> i missed the fight between Tim Silva(related to anderson?) and Fader (Baders evil twin??) who won? ;P
> 
> Seriously tho, Big Tim sucks, it was a joke he was ranked high when he fought Fedor but he is from an era of very boring one dimensional HWs, unfortuantely for him that era has ended and i dont see him competing with any top HW.
> 
> ...


Alright, first off Jake O'Brian was undefeated when Arlovski beat him and was seen as a can't miss prospect many people were actually picking him to beat AA, Werdum was coming in form Pride as a world class submission grappler who had recently beaten Overeem and Aleks E, Rothwell was considered a top 10 HW till Arlovski knocked him of the list and Big Country was the IFL champ which did carry some weight and was seen as a respectable fighter who was probably top 15 at the time. 

Now as for the he'll get knocked out again, come on AA has never been knocked out by any scrubs his jaw may not be rock solid but its written off much to easily.


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Agree with the last two post completely.



Also, going back to the AA and Sylvia fights, not that it matters, but the second fight was very argueable, AA got rocked, Sylvia landed on him we all know how it ended, including as soon as the fight ended AA got up not dizzy or anything. The third fight I would'nt exactly put as a bragging point for Sylvia, infact it motivated Randy to come out of retirement and whoop him. Both fighters knew how much was on the line and knew that the other has tremendous power in their hands, the result was one of the most boring ufc pay per view main events.


just had to get that out, tired of people saying Sylvia "tooled" AA, because he didn't. "tooled" is setting up a perfect 1, 2 two fights in a row, especially when the first resulted in submission via ankle lock, who even wins like that?


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Fader? Don't you mean Vader?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Alright, first off Jake O'Brian was undefeated when Arlovski beat him and was seen as a can't miss prospect many people were actually picking him to beat AA, Werdum was coming in form Pride as a world class submission grappler who had recently beaten Overeem and Aleks E, Rothwell was considered a top 10 HW till Arlovski knocked him of the list and Big Country was the IFL champ which did carry some weight and was seen as a respectable fighter who was probably top 15 at the time.
> 
> Now as for the he'll get knocked out again, come on AA has never been knocked out by any scrubs his jaw may not be rock solid but its written off much to easily.



This. Arlovski has all the tools necessary to be a top 5 HW for a long time, if he got his mind straight.

The dude's an AMAZING striker, he's got great grappling (he was a ***** champion) and he's a physical specimen. It's just that he gets lost in his own mind and can never seem to focus. If he had a prime CroCop's focus or Nog's current focus, he would be nearly unbeatable IMO.

Now that he's at a real training camp, maybe we'll see him do amazingly again.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Sylvia did beat AA's ass once and stuff him another time, and he has wins over Monson, Vera and Ricco -- when really was really good.

Yeah, he was dummied by Mercer, but that could have happened to anyone who doesn't train. As for the Fedor bout, I wonder if he was just a little freaked out going into that one.

Sylvia's still a tough matchup for a lot of fighters, if he prepares physically and is in good shape mentally. I wouldn't mind seeing him against a couple of Strikeforce heavyweights, to see what he has left.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Sylvia did beat AA's ass once and stuff him another time, and he has wins over Monson, Vera and Ricco -- when really was really good.
> 
> Yeah, he was dummied by Mercer, but that could have happened to anyone who doesn't train. As for the Fedor bout, I wonder if he was just a little freaked out going into that one.
> 
> Sylvia's still a tough matchup for a lot of fighters, if he prepares physically and is in good shape mentally. I wouldn't mind seeing him against a couple of Strikeforce heavyweights, to see what he has left.


 


Think he could beat any HW in the UFC right now??? Not a can...


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Think he could beat any HW in the UFC right now??? Not a can...


Maybe. Hard to tell right now. On paper, he's a bad matchup for bjj guys like Mir, as long as he avoids the takedown and doesn't fall into guard.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Think he could beat any HW in the UFC right now??? Not a can...



I definitely see him beating GG, maybe Kongo, maybe Mir in a rematch, probably poor crocop, definitely Rothwell... honestly I'd like to see him against Valesquez as well.


I think JDS would knock him out for the record. I'm a huge JDS fan.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> I definitely see him beating GG, maybe *Kongo,* maybe Mir in a rematch, probably poor crocop, definitely *Rothwell*... honestly I'd like to see him against Valesquez as well.
> 
> 
> I think JDS would knock him out for the record. I'm a huge JDS fan.


 
Kongo, I thought tbh, Rothwell I dunno, the rest...imho NO Way.....:thumbsup:


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

if there is a lack of respect, it's for Gabe Gonzaga imo, but he will get his back i hope. I think he would tool Timmy

Good posts above me guys, i still dont consider any of AAs wins to be any A level fighters after Timmy, perhaps they were hot prospects but none of them are ranked or making a push to be ranked anytime soon. Again, alot of it has to do with the weakness in the HW division and the rankings arent exactly concise, ppl go with names they know or the pick of the month it seems.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

alizio said:


> if there is a lack of respect, it's for Gabe Gonzaga imo, but he will get his back i hope. I think he would tool Timmy


I totally agree with this. Gabe Gonzaga has a lottt of potential imo, and he has been getting unlucky lately. I think he is the perfect type of fighter to beat Lesnar.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I think an in shape Sylvia is anything but a stepping stone. He is a huge dude with pretty solid stand up that has shown us on several occasions that he has as much power as anyone else. I think he could run right through Werdum, Rogers, and Bigfoot if he trained properly (that is one giant "If"). Im not incredibly interested in seeing Fedor take his lunch money again though.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> I think an in shape Sylvia is anything but a stepping stone. He is a huge dude with pretty solid stand up that has shown us on several occasions that he has as much power as anyone else. I think he could run right through Werdum, Rogers, and Bigfoot if he trained properly (that is one giant "If"). Im not incredibly interested in seeing Fedor take his lunch money again though.


 
I'm prettty sure that if we were ever blessed with ths fight I would bet all my credits on Rogers, put my head on my pillow and know Im waking up to alot more...Sylvia would get raped by Rogers, in shape or not...


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I'm prettty sure that if we were ever blessed with ths fight I would bet all my credits on Rogers, put my head on my pillow and know Im waking up to alot more...Sylvia would get raped by Rogers, in shape or not...


No... and I'd like to see Rogers fight Jeff Monson, I imagine he'd get Snowman'ed via Communist-piledriver in the first round.



> I think an in shape Sylvia is anything but a stepping stone. He is a huge dude with pretty solid stand up that has shown us on several occasions that he has as much power as anyone else. I think he could run right through Werdum, Rogers, and Bigfoot if he trained properly (that is one giant "If"). Im not incredibly interested in seeing Fedor take his lunch money again though.


Agreed


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> No... and I'd like to see Rogers fight Jeff Monson, I imagine he'd get Snowman'ed via Communist-piledriver in the first round.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed


 
wukka....dude your smokin too much of that sticky icky...Im not a Rogers lover but I think he would k/o Monson and def k/o Timmy.....Def k/o Timy....i would have more faith in Monson than Timmy....

Timmy is washed up man and seriously he just got /O'd by like a 56 yr old Boxer....dont tell me Rogers cant beat him.....

Yes...LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> wukka....dude your smokin too much of that sticky icky...Im not a Rogers lover but I think he would k/o Monson and def k/o Timmy.....Def k/o Timy....i would have more faith in Monson than Timmy....
> 
> Timmy is washed up man and seriously he just got /O'd by like a 56 yr old Boxer....dont tell me Rogers cant beat him.....
> 
> Yes...LOL:thumbsup:


 i think your putting too much faith in a very unproven guy who hasnt been there with anybody that impressive outside of Fedor who tooled him.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

alizio said:


> i think your putting too much faith in a very unproven guy who hasnt been there with anybody that impressive outside of Fedor who tooled him.


 
I didnt really introduce Monson into the discussion but i would bet both my balls that Rogers would beat Tim....

Both, which means if Im wrong no kids......Sylvia is a joke and anyone who tries to tell me different simply needs to look athis last few fights...

My faith isnt so much in ogers as much as having no faith in Sylvia...

Didnt you pick Fedor to lose to Rogers???


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I didnt really introduce Monson into the discussion but i would bet both my balls that Rogers would beat Tim....
> 
> Both, which means if Im wrong no kids......Sylvia is a joke and anyone who tries to tell me different simply needs to look athis last few fights...
> 
> ...


 i dont even think rogers deserved to fight fedor. i picked rogers in that poll thing just for fun, obv he had little to no chance i just cheer for anybody vs Fedor until he comes to the UFC.

So you agree that when Tim faced Fedor it was a joke aswell?? And Tim being ranked at that time was a joke too?? I think so, but i also think the same about AA.

I think Rogers would have a good chance to beat Tim, esp if we see the lazy washed up not training hard Tim we seem to see most of the time, but i havent seen enough of him to guarantee it. I dont think Rogers could beat Kongo much less a top HW.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

alizio said:


> i dont even think rogers deserved to fight fedor. i picked rogers in that poll thing just for fun, obv he had little to no chance i just cheer for anybody vs Fedor until he comes to the UFC.
> 
> So you agree that when Tim faced Fedor it was a joke aswell?? And Tim being ranked at that time was a joke too?? I think so, but i also think the same about AA.
> 
> I think Rogers would have a good chance to beat Tim, esp if we see the lazy washed up not training hard Tim we seem to see most of the time, but i havent seen enough of him to guarantee it. *I dont think Rogers could beat Kongo much less a top HW*.


 
WOW...
I just think Tim's a joke he called Fedor a big ***** before that fight so if he wasnt up for that fight i dont see him being motivated by a guy like Rogers....hell he'll assume Rogers is green and not experienced and probably come into the fight less prepped than he was for Fedor...

Bottom line...IMHO..Tim Sylvia is washed up....there are alot more hungry guys like Grimm....

I find it odd you picked Fedor to lose to Rogers yet Timmy who faired way worse wouldnt lose to Rogers...Rogers is a huge man...280 and almost as tall as Tim(not that that matters)...I just am having trouble with your logic....If Timmy was smashed by Fedor 38 seconds...Rogers took him into the 2nd and was doing some work on the ground.....Tim I dont think threw a punch....


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> WOW...
> I just think Tim's a joke he called Fedor a big ***** before that fight so if he wasnt up for that fight i dont see him being motivated by a guy like Rogers....hell he'll assume Rogers is green and not experienced and probably come into the fight less prepped than he was for Fedor...
> 
> Bottom line...IMHO..Tim Sylvia is washed up....there are alot more hungry guys like Grimm....
> ...


 again, i picked rogers for fun, i would put his odds at about 1% to beat Fedor anytime, anywhere.

Tim got basically flash KO'd with a sub on top. If that punch had hit Rogers in the 1st and not the 2nd it would have been the same. On 1st viewing i thought Rogers did pretty well, upon 2nd viewing i realized all he hit was a jab, he reserved Fedor because he was going for a Kimura and even tho he had him pinned to the cage and he is a massive dude, he didnt keep him there more then 5 seconds and Fedor never took any big shots and got out the 1st chance he could. The 2nd round Rogers looked scared or something after a Fedor flurry and never let his hands go much at all. I think he may have a future but to book wins over very experienced guys as automatic is very premature imo i would pay for a Rogers/Kongo stand up war btw  

Tim just never comes in shape or seems serious, he cant beat anybody and just wants a paycheck i think. I never liked him in his prime and like him less now, he is boring, repetitive and slow. I still cant guarantee Rogers beats him tho, he is still a step up to everybody he has fought minus Fedor. I know you hate to hear it, but Tim beat AA 2x... size or w/e excuse ppl want to use, its all part of the game and he did it, once is a fluke... twice is a trend..


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

alizio said:


> again, i picked rogers for fun, i would put his odds at about 1% to beat Fedor anytime, anywhere.
> 
> Tim got basically flash KO'd with a sub on top. If that punch had hit Rogers in the 1st and not the 2nd it would have been the same. On 1st viewing i thought Rogers did pretty well, upon 2nd viewing i realized all he hit was a jab, he reserved Fedor because he was going for a Kimura and even tho he had him pinned to the cage and he is a massive dude, he didnt keep him there more then 5 seconds and Fedor never took any big shots and got out the 1st chance he could. The 2nd round Rogers looked scared or something after a Fedor flurry and never let his hands go much at all. I think he may have a future but to book wins over very experienced guys as automatic is very premature imo i would pay for a Rogers/Kongo stand up war btw
> 
> Tim just never comes in shape or seems serious, he cant beat anybody and just wants a paycheck i think. I never liked him in his prime and like him less now, he is boring, repetitive and slow. I still cant guarantee Rogers beats him tho, he is still a step up to everybody he has fought minus Fedor. I know you hate to hear it, but Tim beat AA 2x... size or w/e excuse ppl want to use, its all part of the game and he did it, once is a fluke... twice is a trend..


 
I wouldnt call it a flash K/O with the Fedor and Timmy, really he choked him out it was simply the blws from Fedor that opened that opportunity up for Fedor......

Fedor did well on the ground going for the Kimura but Rogers was able to reverse him and his ground was better than expected. Rogers showed people some things the other night....I say that because he was able to do some things against a guy the caliber of Fedor...remember I dont think he has ever been on the ground before that fight(Rogers I mean)....

As far as AA....he lost twice to Timmy and beat him as well so...whatever...I agree that Timmy would be the next biggest name on Rogers resume' but at the same time I think were talkin about something that will never happen...:thumb02:


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I hope they sign Sylvia Strikeforce is the perfect place for him.

It wouldn't be so bad if he just lost to Fedor and one other guy, but Ray Mercer....damm man even if he ever does become good again it would just make MMA look bad.


----------



## kieranm (Oct 28, 2009)

timmy is a legend i want to see him sort his shit out in dream


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I can't stand Tim, I'd hate to see him in Strikeforce. He'd just take up space winning and losing some. 

Plus I just hate his dumb face.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

J.P. said:


> I can't stand Tim, I'd hate to see him in Strikeforce. He'd just take up space winning and losing some.
> 
> Plus I just hate his dumb face.


 
^^^THIS^^^


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Sylvia still gets points from me for quoting Yogi Berra.


----------

